
Spectrum Crunch: The cell phone industry hits its limits - princeverma
http://money.cnn.com/2012/02/21/technology/spectrum_crunch/?npt=NP1&hpt=hp_c1
======
johncoogan
I would love to know more information about this article. Any subject matter
experts out there? The article lacks a solid technical background.

